# RH9 won't boot without keyboard



## Philg (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi,

I've just setup my new server and when I boot it it won't start unless a keyboard's presant, it's not BIOS stopping it from booting, the grub bootloader starts and then starts to load linux, the last message printed to the screen before it hangs is


> apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x0b (Driver version 1.16)


btw I'm using RH9 with Kernel 2.4.20-8, I would prefer a solution that doesn't invlove a kernel upgrade as I am very green to linux and don't want to break it just yet ;-)

phil


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm not that familiar with APM, so I don't know if it's demanding a keyboard. However, searching google is going to be difficult since most results are of people not able to use their keyboard and want to fix it. 

Are you able to paste more then just that last line?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

OK, if it's asking for a keyboard why not give it one, and why boot without keyboard do you not like to login or what.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

w00t said:


> *OK, if it's asking for a keyboard why not give it one, and why boot without keyboard do you not like to login or what. *


If this is going to be a headless server, there's really no need for a keyboard/mouse/monitor. Everything can be done via SSH. I'm not sure exactly what his needs are, but there are legit reasons for this. The servers that I manage are all headless. I do all of my work remotely.


----------



## Philg (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah, it is a server and I login in remotely via ssh and as I didn't install the gui there is nothing to be gained by having monitor/keyboard connected to it, I will write down more information as soon as I can reboot, it's a bit tied up atm, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Philg (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi,

I've found out out that I need to recompile the kernel and disable apm support, i never included the kernel source during installation so would I be better upgrading to the stable 2.4.x version or moving to the stable 2.6.x version, currently 2.6.7 I think, please give me your opinions


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Unless you know what you're doing, stay with the RH kernels. RH should be offering updated kernels for download. And again, unless you know what you're doing, stay with the 2.4.x kernels as certain things have completely changed in 2.6 (such as how USB is handled).


----------

